#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Man zoekt vrouw

## rachid35

Slamoalaikom en bedankt dat je even de tijd neemt om mijn bericht te lezen. Ik ben een jongeman van 40 jaar zie er netjes en verzorgd uit en kom uit Rotterdam. Zoek een vrouw die net als ik simpel is en samen met mij er iets moois van wil maken. Als het klikt dan zou ik voor het huwelijk een klein etentje willen geven en het klein houden. Heb je interesse pm mij.

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## houda_213

Simpel betekent niet slim.. het is maar dat je het weet.

----------


## rachid35

Simpel betekent normaal en geen tien eisen hebben domme ezel. Het is maar dat je het weet.

----------


## miss.soussia

Salaam,
Ben je nog vrijgezel?

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## leilah24

@Rachid 35. Dat je zo ineens een vrouw domme ezel noemt, zegt ook veel over jezelf... Ocharme de vrouw die met jou gaat trouwen. Klein etentje? Al je geld in je vorig leven aan de sletten uitgegeven zeker?

----------

